# Forger Of Obama's Birth Certificate Has Been Located And Fixing To Be Exposed



## USArmyRetired

This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.




Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate

Please Listen
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqolJTJD-t8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama&#39;s Birth Certificate - 5/20/11&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?


----------



## FA_Q2

OH MY FUCKING GOD.  Did you know that aliens did it

Seriously, go away.  You are giving the conservatives here a bad name and I am getting tired of this association.


----------



## USArmyRetired

FA_Q2 said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD.  Did you know that aliens did it
> 
> Seriously, go away.  You are giving the conservatives here a bad name and I am getting tired of this association.



Do you want the Constitution to be upheld, especially Article 2 Section 1? Listen to the interview. They have found the person who created the birth certificate?


----------



## pAntiChrist

Fixing to??? Really? The usage of correct grammar, or lack thereof, around here is obscene. Let's at least pretend to be capable, educated Americans. Way to underachieve!! This thread doesn't even deserve a response concerning the subject. I'm just "fixing to" school some people _about_ how to at least delude other's into thinking they know what the hell they are talking about.


----------



## Poli_Sigh

Apparently Birthers are too busy worrying about Obama's birth certificate to notice that today is the End of Days.  You better get thee to wherever it is you need to get thee or the Rapture Express is going to leave without out ya.


----------



## Poli_Sigh

USArmyRetired said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY FUCKING GOD.  Did you know that aliens did it
> 
> Seriously, go away.  You are giving the conservatives here a bad name and I am getting tired of this association.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the Constitution to be upheld, especially Article 2 Section 1? Listen to the interview. They have found the person who created the birth certificate?
Click to expand...


My burning question is when will the men in the white coats with the rubber wagon find you?


----------



## G.T.

You're such a schmuck, dude. These people spoon feed you some bullshit and you always take it hook line and sinker. Take the birther dick out of your ass.

It's fucking embarrassing.


----------



## edthecynic

Hey asshole, you should have called this thread, "Corsi proves Obama an American!!!

If you had listened to your own video you would have heard Corsi call Obama a bastard. He said that Obama's mother hung around a bar in Hawaii and GOT PREGNANT THERE!!!!!! So Obama's mother and father were American citizens no matter where he was actually born.


----------



## bodecea

I'm almost tempted to make up a name, start a blog with some fictional links and plant a outrageous rumor as to proof that Obama is not an American citizen and check how long it takes to become a USAR thread here.

Or....maybe I already did and USAR doesn't know it yet....


----------



## Ravi

> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.


It just doesn't get better than this.


----------



## DaGoose

Are you guys serious? USAR is right on!! This is BIG news!!! We need to keep this thread alive.

.


----------



## pinqy

Why next week?  If it was forged and the forger known...why announce now that all will be revealed next week?


----------



## freedombecki

USArmyRetired said:


> This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.
> 
> Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate
> 
> Please Listen
> YouTube - &#x202a;Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate - 5/20/11&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?



Didn't you hear how Donald Trump the Democrat threw out rumors he was running for President on the Republican ticket and stopped the birth certificate rumors dead in its tracks all by himself in both days he stayed sober for the silliest chest-thump in the history of mankind?



Hang in there, USArmyRetired. You should have seen their predecessors deny Clinton bs until the little blue dress with his DNA showed up to prove he was a liar. Then, when the obvious could no longer be denied, Clinton was impeached and disbarred, for which the true nutcases held a "celebration" in the White House Rose Garden.

Don't expect too much here. The bar keeps getting lowered for Democrats.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

USArmyRetired said:


> Forger Of Obama's Birth Certificate Has Been Located And Fixing To Be Exposed


Any chance that Jerry's _efforts_ have been endorsed, by *WorldNutzDaily*, recently*???* ​


> "*In a stunning development one day after the release of Where's the Birth Certificate? The Case that Barack Obama is not Eligible to be President, by Dr. Jerome Corsi, World Net Daily Editor and Chief Executive Officer Joseph Farah has announced plans to recall and pulp the entire 200,000 first printing run of the book, as well as announcing an offer to refund the purchase price to anyone who has already bought either a hard copy or electronic download of the book.*
> 
> In an exclusive interview, a reflective Farah, who wrote the book's foreword and also published Corsi's earlier best-selling work, Unfit for Command: Swift Boat Veterans Speak out Against John Kerry and Capricorn One: NASA, JFK, and the Great "Moon Landing" Cover-Up, said that after much serious reflection, he could not go forward with the project. "I believe with all my heart that Barack Obama is destroying this country, and I will continue to stand against his administration at every turn, but in light of recent events, this book has become problematic, and contains what I now believe to be factual inaccuracies," he said this morning. *"I cannot in good conscience publish it and expect anyone to believe it."*
> 
> *Somebody Get A NET!!*​



​


----------



## edthecynic

pinqy said:


> Why next week?  If it was forged and the forger known...why announce now that all will be revealed next week?


Actually, if you listen to the video, he doesn't have the name yet, but next week he will have the name that needs to be INVESTIGATED.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

USArmyRetired said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY FUCKING GOD.  Did you know that aliens did it
> 
> Seriously, go away.  You are giving the conservatives here a bad name and I am getting tired of this association.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the Constitution to be upheld, especially Article 2 Section 1? Listen to the interview. They have found the person who created the birth certificate?
Click to expand...




> "A source at WND, who requested that his name be withheld, said that Farah was "rip-shit" when, on April 27, President Obama took the extraordinary step of personally releasing his "long-form" birth certificate, thus resolving the matter of Obama's legitimacy for "anybody with a brain."
> 
> "He called up Corsi and really tore him a new one," says the source. *"I mean, we'll do anything to hurt Obama, and erase his memory, but we don't want to look like fucking idiots, you know? Look, at the end of the day, bullshit is bullshit."*



    

You *Teabaggers* make this tooooooooooo *EASY!!!*

​


----------



## del

USArmyRetired said:


> This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate
> 
> Please Listen
> YouTube - &#x202a;Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate - 5/20/11&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

pAntiChrist said:


> Fixing to??? Really? The usage of correct grammar, or lack thereof, around here is obscene. Let's at least pretend to be capable, educated Americans. Way to underachieve!! This thread doesn't even deserve a response concerning the subject. I'm just "fixing to" school some people _about_ how to at least delude other's into thinking they know what the hell they are talking about.


Don't forget the old (_accepted_) *standards*; i.e. opening-statements:

*"You know what's gonna HAPPEN, DON'T you??!!!"*

and

*"I GUARANTEE you*<insert bullshit here>*!!!!"*

and, how could we *possibly* forget

*"Everybody knows* <insert bullshit here>*!!!"*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Poli_Sigh said:


> Apparently Birthers are too busy worrying about Obama's birth certificate to notice that today is the End of Days.  You better get thee to wherever it is you need to get thee or the Rapture Express is going to leave without out ya.


Is that scheduled for 6:00 pm *EST?????*



I'd like to avoid the rush at the grocery-store.​


----------



## daveman

USArmyRetired said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY FUCKING GOD.  Did you know that aliens did it
> 
> Seriously, go away.  You are giving the conservatives here a bad name and I am getting tired of this association.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the Constitution to be upheld, especially Article 2 Section 1? Listen to the interview. They have found the person who created the birth certificate?
Click to expand...


Do you want Joe "One of the Top 10 Dumbest People On the Planet" Biden as President?

Dood.  This does NOT have legs.  Obama is NOT toast.


----------



## paperview

It amazes me USArmyFuckwit has the ability to even turn on his  computer.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Jerome Corsi's book "Where's The Birth Certificate" just came in the mail yesterday. Should be an interesting read.


----------



## paperview

Mad Scientist said:


> Jerome Corsi's book "Where's The Birth Certificate" just came in the mail yesterday. Should be an interesting read.


There's a Nigerian Prince email with your name written all over it.


----------



## kiwiman127

Mad Scientist said:


> Jerome Corsi's book "Where's The Birth Certificate" just came in the mail yesterday. Should be an interesting read.



And you actually PAID for it?


----------



## Dot Com

Keep up the good work USArmyRetired. You sure you don't work for us (the left)?


----------



## Care4all

USArmyRetired said:


> This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate
> 
> Please Listen
> YouTube - &#x202a;Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate - 5/20/11&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?



Corsi is the fraud....he has a track record of fraud, including his promotion of John Mccain's adopted child as being his "black" child....you will come to realize this, eventually....


----------



## daveman

Care4all said:


> Corsi is the fraud....he has a track record of fraud, including his promotion of John Mccain's adopted child as being his "black" child....you will come to realize this, eventually....



Don't hold your breath.


----------



## geauxtohell

I am a fixin to go on down to the Cracker Barrel and eat me some Grits and Chitlins.


----------



## paperview

Care4all said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate
> 
> Please Listen
> YouTube - &#x202a;Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate - 5/20/11&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsi is the fraud....he has a track record of fraud, including his promotion of John Mccain's adopted child as being his "black" child....you will come to realize this, eventually....
Click to expand...

No he won't.

You forget who you're talking to.


----------



## Toro

Stupid thread is stupid.


----------



## Toro

Care4all said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate
> 
> Please Listen
> YouTube - &#x202a;Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate - 5/20/11&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsi is the fraud....he has a track record of fraud, including his promotion of John Mccain's adopted child as being his "black" child....you will come to realize this, eventually....
Click to expand...


No he won't. 

Because this isn't about a birth certificate.


----------



## Sheldon

USArmyRetired said:


> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?





This stuff is just straight-up comedy now. I mean where's the line between a serious birfer thread and a parody birfer thread???


----------



## Zona

Let us know how this all turns out.


----------



## paperview

Sheldon said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is just straight-up comedy now. I mean where's the line between a serious birfer thread and a parody birfer thread???
Click to expand...

  It's fucking amazing, isn't it?

WND and the birthers.  Too stupid for words.  This gave me the biggest laugh.  

Below is a hand-drawn version that illustrates how the face appears in the letter:









Read more: 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth document? 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth document?


----------



## USArmyRetired

paperview said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is just straight-up comedy now. I mean where's the line between a serious birfer thread and a parody birfer thread???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fucking amazing, isn't it?
> 
> WND and the birthers.  Too stupid for words.  This gave me the biggest laugh.
> 
> Below is a hand-drawn version that illustrates how the face appears in the letter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth document? 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth document?
Click to expand...


How do you explain the anomalies?


----------



## paperview

USArmyRetired said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is just straight-up comedy now. I mean where's the line between a serious birfer thread and a parody birfer thread???
> 
> 
> 
> It's fucking amazing, isn't it?
> 
> WND and the birthers.  Too stupid for words.  This gave me the biggest laugh.
> 
> Below is a hand-drawn version that illustrates how the face appears in the letter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth document? 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you explain the anomalies?
Click to expand...

I'm afraid we'd need to see your CAT scan of your brain to make a better diagnosis .


----------



## Montrovant

Due to extreme humor, I grant this thread my seal of approval!


----------



## USArmyRetired

paperview said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fucking amazing, isn't it?
> 
> WND and the birthers.  Too stupid for words.  This gave me the biggest laugh.
> 
> Below is a hand-drawn version that illustrates how the face appears in the letter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth document? 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth document?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain the anomalies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid we'd need to see your CAT scan of your brain to make a better diagnosis .
Click to expand...

See, you can't explain the anomalies so you resort to liberal Alinsky ridicule tactics. It's the sign of desperation. Again, explain the anomalies.


----------



## Dot Com

Keep us updated. Gawd knows this is the most important issue right now


----------



## RadiomanATL

You are an idiot.


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> Hey asshole, you should have called this thread, "Corsi proves Obama an American!!!
> 
> If you had listened to your own video you would have heard Corsi call Obama a bastard. He said that Obama's mother hung around a bar in Hawaii and GOT PREGNANT THERE!!!!!! So Obama's mother and father were American citizens no matter where he was actually born.



Not everyone in Hawaii is an American. 


Last I heard Corsi had pulled a book from sale explaining Obama's lies about his BC.


----------



## Againsheila

Mr. Shaman said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forger Of Obama's Birth Certificate Has Been Located And Fixing To Be Exposed
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance that Jerry's _efforts_ have been endorsed, by *WorldNutzDaily*, recently*???* ​
> 
> 
> 
> "*In a stunning development one day after the release of Where's the Birth Certificate? The Case that Barack Obama is not Eligible to be President, by Dr. Jerome Corsi, World Net Daily Editor and Chief Executive Officer Joseph Farah has announced plans to recall and pulp the entire 200,000 first printing run of the book, as well as announcing an offer to refund the purchase price to anyone who has already bought either a hard copy or electronic download of the book.*
> 
> In an exclusive interview, a reflective Farah, who wrote the book's foreword and also published Corsi's earlier best-selling work, Unfit for Command: Swift Boat Veterans Speak out Against John Kerry and Capricorn One: NASA, JFK, and the Great "Moon Landing" Cover-Up, said that after much serious reflection, he could not go forward with the project. "I believe with all my heart that Barack Obama is destroying this country, and I will continue to stand against his administration at every turn, but in light of recent events, this book has become problematic, and contains what I now believe to be factual inaccuracies," he said this morning. *"I cannot in good conscience publish it and expect anyone to believe it."*
> 
> *Somebody Get A NET!!*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Yeah, that later came out as a lie....actually the reporter claimed it was satire.


----------



## L.K.Eder

best froggery ever.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Oh yeah????????????


----------



## Ravi

RadiomanATL said:


> Oh yeah????????????


Wow! That's even scarier than the smiley face.

I sure hope no one finds that likeness of Jesus in that document....that would totally be the end.

Oops....I shouldn't have said anything.


----------



## 007

The funniest part about the whole forged obama certificates thing is, how absolutely and utterly, frothing at mouth, deranged and over board all the insults against those who seek to get to the bottom of the controversy are. The insults are simply unhinged. 

There is no denying, unless you're just a complete, stick your head in the dirt, don't want to hear it, don't want to read it, won't believe it even it's fact, that BOTH of the "things" that obama produced as his "proof of being born in Hawaii" are cheap, low rent, amaturish forgeries cooked up in Adobe Illustrator, and the second being a worse concoction than the first with over 50 layers of digitally manipulated images. Now that's not a conspiracy, that's a fact. But if people are willing to just blindly accept these two bit AI creations as a supposed scan of a real document, then YOU are the fucking IDIOTS. I hope you don't see anyone jump off a bridge, because you have the failed type of mentality to do it too.


----------



## daveman

USArmyRetired said:


> See, you can't explain the anomalies so you resort to liberal Alinsky ridicule tactics. It's the sign of desperation. Again, explain the anomalies.



No, finding Mr. Potato Head's profile in a scanned signature is a sign of desperation.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Pale Rider said:


> The funniest part about the whole forged obama certificates thing is, how absolutely and utterly, frothing at mouth, deranged and over board all the insults against those who seek to get to the bottom of the controversy are. They insults are simply unhinged.
> 
> There is no denying, unless you're just a complete, stick your head in the dirt, don't want to hear it, don't want to read it, won't believe it even it's fact, that BOTH of the "things" that obama produced as his "proof of being born in Hawaii" are cheap, low rent, amaturish forgeries cooked up in Adobe Illustrator, and the second being a worse concoction than the first with over 50 layers of digitally manipulated images. Now that's not a conspiracy, that's a fact. But if people are willing to just blindly accept these two bit AI creations as a supposed scan of a real document, then YOU are the fucking IDIOTS. I hope you don't see anyone jump off a bridge, because you have the failed mentality to do it too.












"Heavy with irony, that post is."



>>>>


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ravi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's even scarier than the smiley face.
> 
> I sure hope no one finds that likeness of Jesus in that document....that would totally be the end.
> 
> Oops....I shouldn't have said anything.
Click to expand...


Jeebus is in there....somewhere...


----------



## edthecynic

Pale Rider said:


> The funniest part about the whole forged obama certificates thing is, how absolutely and utterly, frothing at mouth, deranged and over board all the insults against those who seek to get to the bottom of the controversy are. They insults are simply unhinged.
> 
> There is no denying, unless you're just a complete, stick your head in the dirt, don't want to hear it, don't want to read it, won't believe it even it's fact, that BOTH of the "things" that obama produced as his "proof of being born in Hawaii" are cheap, low rent, amaturish forgeries cooked up in *Adobe Illustrator,* and the second being a worse concoction than the first with over* 50 layers* of digitally manipulated images. Now that's not a conspiracy, that's a fact. But if people are willing to just blindly accept these two bit AI creations as a supposed scan of a real document, then YOU are the fucking IDIOTS. I hope you don't see anyone jump off a bridge, because you have the failed mentality to do it too.


As an Adobe Illustrator expert, you must be aware that Illustrator creates random layers in just about any document it can open, aren't you?


----------



## mudwhistle

RadiomanATL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's even scarier than the smiley face.
> 
> I sure hope no one finds that likeness of Jesus in that document....that would totally be the end.
> 
> Oops....I shouldn't have said anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeebus is in there....somewhere...
Click to expand...


His signature looks like he's spelling out "Barney O'hare"

Maybe he's from Ireland.


----------



## RadiomanATL

mudwhistle said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's even scarier than the smiley face.
> 
> I sure hope no one finds that likeness of Jesus in that document....that would totally be the end.
> 
> Oops....I shouldn't have said anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus is in there....somewhere...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His signature looks like he's spelling out "Barney O'hare"
> 
> Maybe he's from Ireland.
Click to expand...


Well, he is Irish don'cha know.


----------



## uscitizen

USArmyRetired said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY FUCKING GOD.  Did you know that aliens did it
> 
> Seriously, go away.  You are giving the conservatives here a bad name and I am getting tired of this association.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the Constitution to be upheld, especially Article 2 Section 1? Listen to the interview. They have found the person who created the birth certificate?
Click to expand...


You really do not understand how insane you appear to others do you?


----------



## Ravi

uscitizen said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY FUCKING GOD.  Did you know that aliens did it
> 
> Seriously, go away.  You are giving the conservatives here a bad name and I am getting tired of this association.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the Constitution to be upheld, especially Article 2 Section 1? Listen to the interview. They have found the person who created the birth certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do not understand how insane you appear to others do you?
Click to expand...

Well, not to fellow birfers.

Come on, this smiley face thing is even funnier than Terral's brown dwarf.

I have never laughed so hard while reading a thread at USMB.


----------



## Zona

Pale Rider said:


> The funniest part about the whole forged obama certificates thing is, how absolutely and utterly, frothing at mouth, deranged and over board all the insults against those who seek to get to the bottom of the controversy are. They insults are simply unhinged.
> 
> There is no denying, unless you're just a complete, stick your head in the dirt, don't want to hear it, don't want to read it, won't believe it even it's fact, that BOTH of the "things" that obama produced as his "proof of being born in Hawaii" are cheap, low rent, amaturish forgeries cooked up in Adobe Illustrator, and the second being a worse concoction than the first with over 50 layers of digitally manipulated images. Now that's not a conspiracy, that's a fact. But if people are willing to just blindly accept these two bit AI creations as a supposed scan of a real document, then YOU are the fucking IDIOTS. I hope you don't see anyone jump off a bridge, because you have the failed mentality to do it too.



Yup, I agree.  There is no way Obama could have access to the best forgery equipment on the planet...he just went to adobe and spit out these two.  

Please, read what I just wrote....and see if it makes sense to you.  Seriously.


----------



## Zona

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus is in there....somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His signature looks like he's spelling out "Barney O'hare"
> 
> Maybe he's from Ireland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he is Irish don'cha know.
Click to expand...


Did you know, you have 19k post about obama.  Are you obsessed?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> His signature looks like he's spelling out "Barney O'hare"
> 
> Maybe he's from Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he is Irish don'cha know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know, you have 19k post about obama.  Are you obsessed?
Click to expand...


Discussing the President of the United States on a political message board is obsessed?

And it's 5,800.

Compared to your 16,000+


Get your numbers right, or learn how to use google.


----------



## bodecea

Pale Rider said:


> The funniest part about the whole forged obama certificates thing is, how absolutely and utterly, frothing at mouth, deranged and over board all the insults against those who seek to get to the bottom of the controversy are. They insults are simply unhinged.
> 
> There is no denying, unless you're just a complete, stick your head in the dirt, don't want to hear it, don't want to read it, won't believe it even it's fact, that BOTH of the "things" that obama produced as his "proof of being born in Hawaii" are cheap, low rent, amaturish forgeries cooked up in Adobe Illustrator, and the second being a worse concoction than the first with over 50 layers of digitally manipulated images. Now that's not a conspiracy, that's a fact. But if people are willing to just blindly accept these two bit AI creations as a supposed scan of a real document, then YOU are the fucking IDIOTS. I hope you don't see anyone jump off a bridge, because you have the failed mentality to do it too.


----------



## rdean

Republicans see all kinds of things in the strangest places.


----------



## RadiomanATL

rdean said:


> Republicans see all kinds of things in the strangest places.



I see a dogs butt.

What do you see deanie?

And why are you posting pics of dogs butt's?


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's even scarier than the smiley face.
> 
> I sure hope no one finds that likeness of Jesus in that document....that would totally be the end.
> 
> Oops....I shouldn't have said anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeebus is in there....somewhere...
Click to expand...


he seems to be smoking a bong


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's even scarier than the smiley face.
> 
> I sure hope no one finds that likeness of Jesus in that document....that would totally be the end.
> 
> Oops....I shouldn't have said anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus is in there....somewhere...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he seems to be smoking a bong
Click to expand...


I knew you'd find him in there del!


----------



## Dot Com

I take issue w/ poster #19664's post


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus is in there....somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he seems to be smoking a bong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you'd find him in there del!
Click to expand...


if you squint and turn your head to the side, it looks just like a dog's butt.


don't tell deanie


----------



## rdean

RadiomanATL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans see all kinds of things in the strangest places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a dogs butt.
> 
> What do you see deanie?
> 
> And why are you posting pics of dogs butt's?
Click to expand...


I see Obama's forged birth certificate.  Why don't you take a "closer look"?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dot Com said:


> I take issue w/ poster #19664's post



Get in line, squirt.


----------



## RadiomanATL

rdean said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans see all kinds of things in the strangest places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a dogs butt.
> 
> What do you see deanie?
> 
> And why are you posting pics of dogs butt's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see Obama's forged birth certificate.  Why don't you take a "closer look"?
Click to expand...


So you see all kinds of things in the strangest places, huh?

When did you become a Republican.


----------



## freedombecki

rdean said:


> Republicans see all kinds of things in the strangest places.



Yes we do. We see that Obama has shelled out $1.7 million dollars to prevent others from viewing his birth certificate.

What do you see that isn't so scatological?


----------



## 007

edthecynic said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest part about the whole forged obama certificates thing is, how absolutely and utterly, frothing at mouth, deranged and over board all the insults against those who seek to get to the bottom of the controversy are. They insults are simply unhinged.
> 
> There is no denying, unless you're just a complete, stick your head in the dirt, don't want to hear it, don't want to read it, won't believe it even it's fact, that BOTH of the "things" that obama produced as his "proof of being born in Hawaii" are cheap, low rent, amaturish forgeries cooked up in *Adobe Illustrator,* and the second being a worse concoction than the first with over* 50 layers* of digitally manipulated images. Now that's not a conspiracy, that's a fact. But if people are willing to just blindly accept these two bit AI creations as a supposed scan of a real document, then YOU are the fucking IDIOTS. I hope you don't see anyone jump off a bridge, because you have the failed mentality to do it too.
> 
> 
> 
> As an Adobe Illustrator expert, you must be aware that Illustrator creates random layers in just about any document it can open, aren't you?
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't, and you don't have to be "an expert" to use it either. However, my son IS. He has a degree in Graphic Design, and confirming with him, you are absolutely wrong. Each and every layer in an image is created by the software user, not randomly by the program.


----------



## 007

WorldWatcher said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest part about the whole forged obama certificates thing is, how absolutely and utterly, frothing at mouth, deranged and over board all the insults against those who seek to get to the bottom of the controversy are. They insults are simply unhinged.
> 
> There is no denying, unless you're just a complete, stick your head in the dirt, don't want to hear it, don't want to read it, won't believe it even it's fact, that BOTH of the "things" that obama produced as his "proof of being born in Hawaii" are cheap, low rent, amaturish forgeries cooked up in Adobe Illustrator, and the second being a worse concoction than the first with over 50 layers of digitally manipulated images. Now that's not a conspiracy, that's a fact. But if people are willing to just blindly accept these two bit AI creations as a supposed scan of a real document, then YOU are the fucking IDIOTS. I hope you don't see anyone jump off a bridge, because you have the failed mentality to do it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Heavy with irony, that post is."
Click to expand...

Facts are not irony...


----------



## edthecynic

Pale Rider said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest part about the whole forged obama certificates thing is, how absolutely and utterly, frothing at mouth, deranged and over board all the insults against those who seek to get to the bottom of the controversy are. They insults are simply unhinged.
> 
> There is no denying, unless you're just a complete, stick your head in the dirt, don't want to hear it, don't want to read it, won't believe it even it's fact, that BOTH of the "things" that obama produced as his "proof of being born in Hawaii" are cheap, low rent, amaturish forgeries cooked up in *Adobe Illustrator,* and the second being a worse concoction than the first with over* 50 layers* of digitally manipulated images. Now that's not a conspiracy, that's a fact. But if people are willing to just blindly accept these two bit AI creations as a supposed scan of a real document, then YOU are the fucking IDIOTS. I hope you don't see anyone jump off a bridge, because you have the failed mentality to do it too.
> 
> 
> 
> As an Adobe Illustrator expert, you must be aware that Illustrator creates random layers in just about any document it can open, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't, and you don't have to be "an expert" to use it either. However, my son IS. He has a degree in Graphic Design, and confirming with him, you are absolutely wrong. Each and every layer in an image is created by the software user, not randomly by the program.
Click to expand...

Well, your son is wrong. Back in my youth I was an amateur photographer. At that time the printing industry was switching from hot type to photoengraving to produce their printing plates and I worked my way through college doing prepress. 
After my education was complete I remained an amateur photographer and as photography moved from the darkroom to the computer, I went along with it. After I retired, the husband of a friend of mine who publishes 3 local newspapers died and she asked me if I could help her with the scanning, retouching, color correcting and producing the pdf files that her printer prints from, which her husband used to do, so since 2002 I have been involved with on the job experience using Adobe Acrobat, Illustrator, Photoshop, In Design, Quark Express, MS Office, Publisher, and numerous other programs. 

So I have many years of actual experience with how Illustrator treats documents produced by various programs, and I can guarentee you that Illustrator creates many random layers that were not created by the software user.


----------



## BluesMistress

Pale Rider said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest part about the whole forged obama certificates thing is, how absolutely and utterly, frothing at mouth, deranged and over board all the insults against those who seek to get to the bottom of the controversy are. They insults are simply unhinged.
> 
> There is no denying, unless you're just a complete, stick your head in the dirt, don't want to hear it, don't want to read it, won't believe it even it's fact, that BOTH of the "things" that obama produced as his "proof of being born in Hawaii" are cheap, low rent, amaturish forgeries cooked up in *Adobe Illustrator,* and the second being a worse concoction than the first with over* 50 layers* of digitally manipulated images. Now that's not a conspiracy, that's a fact. But if people are willing to just blindly accept these two bit AI creations as a supposed scan of a real document, then YOU are the fucking IDIOTS. I hope you don't see anyone jump off a bridge, because you have the failed mentality to do it too.
> 
> 
> 
> As an Adobe Illustrator expert, you must be aware that Illustrator creates random layers in just about any document it can open, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't, and you don't have to be "an expert" to use it either. However, my son IS. He has a degree in Graphic Design, and confirming with him, you are absolutely wrong. Each and every layer in an image is created by the software user, not randomly by the program.
Click to expand...


I can see that it's a fake on my own computer just by using the magnifier.
It is a as fake as Obama is. 
This is NO Longer about a BC and where he was born. We are now looking a forgery of legal documents. Falsifing govenment records is a felony. He never really owned the old COLB. He Now Owns that fake BC as he presented it as his legal documentation. 
Will it go anywhere?? Will see............


----------



## Dot Com

Reminds me of when Trump had people on the ground in Hawaii "people who have been studying it, and they cannot believe what they are finding." on the President


----------



## Care4all

obama is not stupid and would not use a two bit forgery....  if he were going to forge his birth certificate, I can assure you he would use a professional forger and pay the big bucks to do it....and none of you would be the wiser....


----------



## Toro

BluesMistress said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an Adobe Illustrator expert, you must be aware that Illustrator creates random layers in just about any document it can open, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't, and you don't have to be "an expert" to use it either. However, my son IS. He has a degree in Graphic Design, and confirming with him, you are absolutely wrong. Each and every layer in an image is created by the software user, not randomly by the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see that it's a fake on my own computer just by using the magnifier.
> It is a as fake as Obama is.
> This is NO Longer about a BC and where he was born. We are now looking a forgery of legal documents. Falsifing govenment records is a felony. He never really owned the old COLB. He Now Owns that fake BC as he presented it as his legal documentation.
> Will it go anywhere?? Will see............
Click to expand...


This has never been about a birth certificate. This is about a faction of the population who refuses to accept Obama as the legitimate President under any circumstances. If it wasn't a birth certificate, it would be something else. No amount of evidence will ever be good enough for birfers. Every time the birfer issue comes up, Obama's chances for reelection rises.


----------



## Ravi

Care4all said:


> obama is not stupid and would not use a two bit forgery....  if he were going to forge his birth certificate, I can assure you he would use a professional forger and pay the big bucks to do it....and none of you would be the wiser....


Well, except that he can't issue his birth certificate. Only Hawaii can.

And that's what they've done.


----------



## Care4all

Ravi said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is not stupid and would not use a two bit forgery....  if he were going to forge his birth certificate, I can assure you he would use a professional forger and pay the big bucks to do it....and none of you would be the wiser....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except that he can't issue his birth certificate. Only Hawaii can.
> 
> And that's what they've done.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know that Ravi....but i was just trying to reason with these people that actually think that Obama would release a forgery that someone's little brother or sister could point out the clear forgery of it.  That is just absolutely nonsensical to me....therefore it is ruled out, on that alone....

i guess this is not coming out right...

bottom line, it is not a forgery.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Care4all said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is not stupid and would not use a two bit forgery....  if he were going to forge his birth certificate, I can assure you he would use a professional forger and pay the big bucks to do it....and none of you would be the wiser....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except that he can't issue his birth certificate. Only Hawaii can.
> 
> And that's what they've done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that Ravi....but i was just trying to reason with these people that actually think that Obama would release a forgery that someone's little brother or sister could point out the clear forgery of it.  That is just absolutely nonsensical to me....therefore it is ruled out, on that alone....
> 
> i guess this is not coming out right...
> 
> bottom line, it is not a forgery.
Click to expand...



i am not convinced.

a smiley in the signature, with devil horns?

obamba is laughing at you all.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Care4all said:


> obama is not stupid and would not use a two bit forgery....  if he were going to forge his birth certificate, I can assure you he would use a professional forger and pay the big bucks to do it....and none of you would be the wiser....




Yep, their logic doesn't smell right.

....................... Claim = Obama spent $2,000,000 in lawyers fees to keep his BC out of court.

....................... Images of BC on the web are amateur forgeries.




Seems like if someone had $2,000,000 to spend on lawyers (and the huge war chest he's already got with a target of $1,000,000,000 during the campaign) they'd spend $10,000 on a professional graphic artist.


Doesn't make sense.


>>>>


----------



## Ravi

Care4all said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is not stupid and would not use a two bit forgery....  if he were going to forge his birth certificate, I can assure you he would use a professional forger and pay the big bucks to do it....and none of you would be the wiser....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except that he can't issue his birth certificate. Only Hawaii can.
> 
> And that's what they've done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that Ravi....but i was just trying to reason with these people that actually think that Obama would release a forgery that someone's little brother or sister could point out the clear forgery of it.  That is just absolutely nonsensical to me....therefore it is ruled out, on that alone....
> 
> i guess this is not coming out right...
> 
> bottom line, it is not a forgery.
Click to expand...

I understand what you're saying. It's just a red herring on their part, or something.

He can't release a forgery. Hawaii could, but why would they? His BC was released by Hawaii, it wasn't something he decided to print out on his own.


----------



## Cal

USArmyRetired said:


> This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate
> 
> Please Listen
> YouTube - &#x202a;Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate - 5/20/11&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?


----------



## Sallow

Da fix is in...


----------



## FA_Q2

WorldWatcher said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is not stupid and would not use a two bit forgery....  if he were going to forge his birth certificate, I can assure you he would use a professional forger and pay the big bucks to do it....and none of you would be the wiser....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, their logic doesn't smell right.
> 
> ....................... Claim = Obama spent $2,000,000 in lawyers fees to keep his BC out of court.
> 
> ....................... Images of BC on the web are amateur forgeries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like if someone had $2,000,000 to spend on lawyers (and the huge war chest he's already got with a target of $1,000,000,000 during the campaign) they'd spend $10,000 on a professional graphic artist.
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...

Or even more likely pay the right people to create a REAL document with pencil whipped dates.  Of course the simple fact that care points out:


Care4all said:


> but i was just trying to reason with these people that actually think that Obama would release a forgery that someone's little brother or sister could point out the clear forgery of it.  That is just absolutely nonsensical to me....therefore it is ruled out, on that alone....
> 
> i guess this is not coming out right...
> 
> bottom line, it is not a forgery.


These crackpots come on SCREAMING that they waste the BC but then instantly decry it as a fake based on what?  A FEW INK SPOTCHES THAT RESEMBLE A SMILEY FACE.  I guess that we actually created the moon because there is a face in it.  And we went to mars in the ancient days and built the face there too.  
Here are 18 natural places that look like things:
18 Natural Formations that Look Man-Made | WebEcoist

Fact is that our brains are looking for patters to associate things with.  That has been a known element of science and the study of the mind for a century and what optical illutions are based on.  Ever seen the old woman that is a sideways duck?  I cant belive I am wasting my time on this but I am just flabbergasted that anyone can continue with this lunacy even after the documents were produced.  

And then there is the REAL kicker:

IT DOES NOT MATTER WHERE HE WAS FUCKING BORN.  His mother is an American and therefore he IS an American.  PERIOD.  You cannot make someone a non American simply because you do not like the fact he was voted into office.


----------



## FA_Q2

Toro said:


> Every time the birfer issue comes up, Obama's chances for reelection rises.



And the saddest part for those of us that actually disagree with Obama based on values and his policies.  It is a real kicker that the people most screaming for Obama to be ousted using this as there weapon are really helping Obama gain another term.


----------



## Jessica Blume

RadiomanATL said:


> Oh yeah????????????



OMFG! AH HAHAH! That's the best!  

Anyway, BC is a fake. So is the bin Laden distraction after it.


----------



## Jessica Blume

FA_Q2 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time the birfer issue comes up, Obama's chances for reelection rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the saddest part for those of us that actually disagree with Obama based on values and his policies.  It is a real kicker that the people most screaming for Obama to be ousted using this as there weapon are really helping Obama gain another term.
Click to expand...


It isn't our fault so many people use fluoride and aspartame while watching the Kardashians. People need to start caring. Silencing the truth is not the answer. We need to keep talking about it and not let it go away. If it does, it will be looked back as fact written by those that conquered AmeriKa into the socialist/communist police state it is becoming. No thank you.


----------



## Sheldon

Jessica Blume said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time the birfer issue comes up, Obama's chances for reelection rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the saddest part for those of us that actually disagree with Obama based on values and his policies.  It is a real kicker that the people most screaming for Obama to be ousted using this as there weapon are really helping Obama gain another term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't our fault so many people use fluoride and aspartame while watching the Kardashians. People need to start caring. Silencing the truth is not the answer. We need to keep talking about it and not let it go away. If it does, it will be looked back as fact written by those that conquered AmeriKa into the socialist/communist police state it is becoming. No thank you.
Click to expand...


Today is Tuesday. Did you accidentally take your Monday pills?


----------



## Jessica Blume

Sheldon said:


> Jessica Blume said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the saddest part for those of us that actually disagree with Obama based on values and his policies.  It is a real kicker that the people most screaming for Obama to be ousted using this as there weapon are really helping Obama gain another term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't our fault so many people use fluoride and aspartame while watching the Kardashians. People need to start caring. Silencing the truth is not the answer. We need to keep talking about it and not let it go away. If it does, it will be looked back as fact written by those that conquered AmeriKa into the socialist/communist police state it is becoming. No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today is Tuesday. Did you accidentally take your Monday pills?
Click to expand...


Thanks for the calendar, but I there was no need to pull your head out just for that.


----------



## kiwiman127

Some people will believe anything.
The one expert who the birthers claim called the long form BC as fake, never did call the BC fake.
Below is from a blog that really pushed the tinfoil hat theory that the long form was fake.  This is from one of their forums.

_I would be happy to discuss any information I provided to ABC and WorldNetDaily that is currently appearing on WND. *I did not state that any document was &#8216;fake&#8217;*. But I did provide specific evidence that the document was modified /enhanced. I would be happy to provide the same report to you as I did to ABC. 

Even though the WND article seems to somewhat sensationalize the information I provided, there is no speculation here. Just simple forensics. 

If you have any other questions you may call me directly. 

Ivan Zatkovich 
Principal Consultant 
eComp Consultants _
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread698524/pg1

======================

Zatkovich's conclusion as stated in the sensationalized WND article was this:

_"He said, "This was done through an explicit operation to edit and/or enhance the printing in the document. There is no ambiguity here. There was an explicit action by a person to modify the document. &#8230; *Mostly like to enhance the legibility*, but still an explicit action none the less."_
Online 'birth certificate' document 'was changed'


----------



## Againsheila

FA_Q2 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is not stupid and would not use a two bit forgery....  if he were going to forge his birth certificate, I can assure you he would use a professional forger and pay the big bucks to do it....and none of you would be the wiser....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, their logic doesn't smell right.
> 
> ....................... Claim = Obama spent $2,000,000 in lawyers fees to keep his BC out of court.
> 
> ....................... Images of BC on the web are amateur forgeries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like if someone had $2,000,000 to spend on lawyers (and the huge war chest he's already got with a target of $1,000,000,000 during the campaign) they'd spend $10,000 on a professional graphic artist.
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or even more likely pay the right people to create a REAL document with pencil whipped dates.  Of course the simple fact that care points out:
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i was just trying to reason with these people that actually think that Obama would release a forgery that someone's little brother or sister could point out the clear forgery of it.  That is just absolutely nonsensical to me....therefore it is ruled out, on that alone....
> 
> i guess this is not coming out right...
> 
> bottom line, it is not a forgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These crackpots come on SCREAMING that they waste the BC but then instantly decry it as a fake based on what?  A FEW INK SPOTCHES THAT RESEMBLE A SMILEY FACE.  I guess that we actually created the moon because there is a face in it.  And we went to mars in the ancient days and built the face there too.
> Here are 18 natural places that look like things:
> 18 Natural Formations that Look Man-Made | WebEcoist
> 
> Fact is that our brains are looking for patters to associate things with.  That has been a known element of science and the study of the mind for a century and what optical illutions are based on.  Ever seen the old woman that is a sideways duck?  I cant belive I am wasting my time on this but I am just flabbergasted that anyone can continue with this lunacy even after the documents were produced.
> 
> And then there is the REAL kicker:
> 
> IT DOES NOT MATTER WHERE HE WAS FUCKING BORN.  His mother is an American and therefore he IS an American.  PERIOD.  You cannot make someone a non American simply because you do not like the fact he was voted into office.
Click to expand...


He was adopted by his step father, he went to Pakistan on an Indonesian passport AFTER the age of majority.  Indonesea doesn't accept duel citizenship.  Based on that alone, he gave up his American citizenship. 

PS.  Not all American citizens are eligible to be president, only those that are natural born Americans.

PPS, it doesn't matter anyway because the powers that be decided it doesn't matter.


----------



## kiwiman127

Againsheila said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, their logic doesn't smell right.
> 
> ....................... Claim = Obama spent $2,000,000 in lawyers fees to keep his BC out of court.
> 
> ....................... Images of BC on the web are amateur forgeries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like if someone had $2,000,000 to spend on lawyers (and the huge war chest he's already got with a target of $1,000,000,000 during the campaign) they'd spend $10,000 on a professional graphic artist.
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> Or even more likely pay the right people to create a REAL document with pencil whipped dates.  Of course the simple fact that care points out:
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i was just trying to reason with these people that actually think that Obama would release a forgery that someone's little brother or sister could point out the clear forgery of it.  That is just absolutely nonsensical to me....therefore it is ruled out, on that alone....
> 
> i guess this is not coming out right...
> 
> bottom line, it is not a forgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These crackpots come on SCREAMING that they waste the BC but then instantly decry it as a fake based on what?  A FEW INK SPOTCHES THAT RESEMBLE A SMILEY FACE.  I guess that we actually created the moon because there is a face in it.  And we went to mars in the ancient days and built the face there too.
> Here are 18 natural places that look like things:
> 18 Natural Formations that Look Man-Made | WebEcoist
> 
> Fact is that our brains are looking for patters to associate things with.  That has been a known element of science and the study of the mind for a century and what optical illutions are based on.  Ever seen the old woman that is a sideways duck?  I cant belive I am wasting my time on this but I am just flabbergasted that anyone can continue with this lunacy even after the documents were produced.
> 
> And then there is the REAL kicker:
> 
> IT DOES NOT MATTER WHERE HE WAS FUCKING BORN.  His mother is an American and therefore he IS an American.  PERIOD.  You cannot make someone a non American simply because you do not like the fact he was voted into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was adopted by his step father, he went to Pakistan on an Indonesian passport AFTER the age of majority.  Indonesea doesn't accept duel citizenship.  Based on that alone, he gave up his American citizenship.
> 
> PS.  Not all American citizens are eligible to be president, only those that are natural born Americans.
> 
> PPS, it doesn't matter anyway because the powers that be decided it doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Ha!


----------



## geauxtohell

At some level, you have to admire Corsi.

He'll probably write another book now and dumbfucks like ArmyRetard will buy it.


----------



## Jessica Blume

Againsheila said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, their logic doesn't smell right.
> 
> ....................... Claim = Obama spent $2,000,000 in lawyers fees to keep his BC out of court.
> 
> ....................... Images of BC on the web are amateur forgeries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like if someone had $2,000,000 to spend on lawyers (and the huge war chest he's already got with a target of $1,000,000,000 during the campaign) they'd spend $10,000 on a professional graphic artist.
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> Or even more likely pay the right people to create a REAL document with pencil whipped dates.  Of course the simple fact that care points out:
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i was just trying to reason with these people that actually think that Obama would release a forgery that someone's little brother or sister could point out the clear forgery of it.  That is just absolutely nonsensical to me....therefore it is ruled out, on that alone....
> 
> i guess this is not coming out right...
> 
> bottom line, it is not a forgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These crackpots come on SCREAMING that they waste the BC but then instantly decry it as a fake based on what?  A FEW INK SPOTCHES THAT RESEMBLE A SMILEY FACE.  I guess that we actually created the moon because there is a face in it.  And we went to mars in the ancient days and built the face there too.
> Here are 18 natural places that look like things:
> 18 Natural Formations that Look Man-Made | WebEcoist
> 
> Fact is that our brains are looking for patters to associate things with.  That has been a known element of science and the study of the mind for a century and what optical illutions are based on.  Ever seen the old woman that is a sideways duck?  I cant belive I am wasting my time on this but I am just flabbergasted that anyone can continue with this lunacy even after the documents were produced.
> 
> And then there is the REAL kicker:
> 
> IT DOES NOT MATTER WHERE HE WAS FUCKING BORN.  His mother is an American and therefore he IS an American.  PERIOD.  You cannot make someone a non American simply because you do not like the fact he was voted into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was adopted by his step father, he went to Pakistan on an Indonesian passport AFTER the age of majority.  Indonesea doesn't accept duel citizenship.  Based on that alone, he gave up his American citizenship.
> 
> PS.  Not all American citizens are eligible to be president, only those that are natural born Americans.
> 
> PPS, it doesn't matter anyway because the powers that be decided it doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Indonesia may not accept dual citizenship, but that does not mean he gave up his right. The law protects minor children from giving away their rights to citizenship. 

However, this does not change the fact he was born in Kenya, and that the birth certificate he produced is a forged document. If that document is completely digital, or if there is indeed a paper form, that remains to be seen. 

To understand how it is possible to be born in Kenya and get a Hawaiian birth certificate, people need to understand the Child born out of state law. 
http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/hrscurrent/vol06_ch0321-0344/HRS0338/HRS_0338-0017_0008.HTM

All mom had to do was show I.D. that was valid for up to one year prior to the birth. There are four certificates, each with a different meaning and distinction, and people often do not know the difference. Those being a certificate of live birth, a certification of live birth, a certificate of Hawaiian birth, and a certificate of delayed birth. 

If the long form is real, then where are the footprints normally taken at birth? Never mind that. What is really important is how the long form was obtained, and only a thorough look into the complete history (aka paper trail, because there IS one) of what documents were used to obtain other documents. 

Barry Soetoro needs to go. Transparent my ass.


----------



## kiwiman127

Jessica Blume said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or even more likely pay the right people to create a REAL document with pencil whipped dates.  Of course the simple fact that care points out:
> 
> These crackpots come on SCREAMING that they waste the BC but then instantly decry it as a fake based on what?  A FEW INK SPOTCHES THAT RESEMBLE A SMILEY FACE.  I guess that we actually created the moon because there is a face in it.  And we went to mars in the ancient days and built the face there too.
> Here are 18 natural places that look like things:
> 18 Natural Formations that Look Man-Made | WebEcoist
> 
> Fact is that our brains are looking for patters to associate things with.  That has been a known element of science and the study of the mind for a century and what optical illutions are based on.  Ever seen the old woman that is a sideways duck?  I cant belive I am wasting my time on this but I am just flabbergasted that anyone can continue with this lunacy even after the documents were produced.
> 
> And then there is the REAL kicker:
> 
> IT DOES NOT MATTER WHERE HE WAS FUCKING BORN.  His mother is an American and therefore he IS an American.  PERIOD.  You cannot make someone a non American simply because you do not like the fact he was voted into office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was adopted by his step father, he went to Pakistan on an Indonesian passport AFTER the age of majority.  Indonesea doesn't accept duel citizenship.  Based on that alone, he gave up his American citizenship.
> 
> PS.  Not all American citizens are eligible to be president, only those that are natural born Americans.
> 
> PPS, it doesn't matter anyway because the powers that be decided it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesia may not accept dual citizenship, but that does not mean he gave up his right. The law protects minor children from giving away their rights to citizenship.
> 
> *However, this does not change the fact he was born in Kenya, and that the birth certificate he produced is a forged document*. If that document is completely digital, or if there is indeed a paper form, that remains to be seen.
> 
> To understand how it is possible to be born in Kenya and get a Hawaiian birth certificate, people need to understand the Child born out of state law.
> http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/hrscurrent/vol06_ch0321-0344/HRS0338/HRS_0338-0017_0008.HTM
> 
> All mom had to do was show I.D. that was valid for up to one year prior to the birth. There are four certificates, each with a different meaning and distinction, and people often do not know the difference. Those being a certificate of live birth, a certification of live birth, a certificate of Hawaiian birth, and a certificate of delayed birth.
> 
> If the long form is real, then where are the footprints normally taken at birth? Never mind that. What is really important is how the long form was obtained, and only a thorough look into the complete history (aka paper trail, because there IS one) of what documents were used to obtain other documents.
> 
> Barry Soetoro needs to go. Transparent my ass.
Click to expand...


Hello Jessica!
I just wanted to point out a couple of things to you.  First of all, do you have any non-partisan experts that said the BCs were forged?  The lone expert that WND used, said he never said the BC is a fake (as quoted in another post in this thread). He said the document appears the way it does to more than likely enhance the legibility. Secondly, every Obama Kenyan BC has been proved to be fake.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Againsheila said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, their logic doesn't smell right.
> 
> ....................... Claim = Obama spent $2,000,000 in lawyers fees to keep his BC out of court.
> 
> ....................... Images of BC on the web are amateur forgeries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like if someone had $2,000,000 to spend on lawyers (and the huge war chest he's already got with a target of $1,000,000,000 during the campaign) they'd spend $10,000 on a professional graphic artist.
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> Or even more likely pay the right people to create a REAL document with pencil whipped dates.  Of course the simple fact that care points out:
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i was just trying to reason with these people that actually think that Obama would release a forgery that someone's little brother or sister could point out the clear forgery of it.  That is just absolutely nonsensical to me....therefore it is ruled out, on that alone....
> 
> i guess this is not coming out right...
> 
> bottom line, it is not a forgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These crackpots come on SCREAMING that they waste the BC but then instantly decry it as a fake based on what?  A FEW INK SPOTCHES THAT RESEMBLE A SMILEY FACE.  I guess that we actually created the moon because there is a face in it.  And we went to mars in the ancient days and built the face there too.
> Here are 18 natural places that look like things:
> 18 Natural Formations that Look Man-Made | WebEcoist
> 
> Fact is that our brains are looking for patters to associate things with.  That has been a known element of science and the study of the mind for a century and what optical illutions are based on.  Ever seen the old woman that is a sideways duck?  I cant belive I am wasting my time on this but I am just flabbergasted that anyone can continue with this lunacy even after the documents were produced.
> 
> And then there is the REAL kicker:
> 
> IT DOES NOT MATTER WHERE HE WAS FUCKING BORN.  His mother is an American and therefore he IS an American.  PERIOD.  You cannot make someone a non American simply because you do not like the fact he was voted into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was adopted by his step father,
Click to expand...



First, there has been no proof of that (and no the page from an elementary school logbook is not proof of legal adoption).

Secondly, even if he was adopted: (a) it wouldn't have changed his citizenship status as a United States Citizen, and (b) not all adoption result in a legal name change.




Againsheila said:


> he went to Pakistan on an Indonesian passport AFTER the age of majority.




There is no proof of that, he could have very well gone to Pakistan on an American passport.  You do know there was no travel restriction to Pakistan at the time right?




Againsheila said:


> Indonesea doesn't accept duel citizenship.




Who cares?  United States Citizenship is determined by United States Law, not Indonesian Law.  Under United States Law (Immigration and Naturalization Act of 1952, the applicable law at the time) there is nothing that the parents of a minor child could do that would cause the minor child to loose United States Citizenship.




Againsheila said:


> Based on that alone, he gave up his American citizenship.




You have presented no facts to support your position.




Againsheila said:


> PS.  Not all American citizens are eligible to be president, only those that are natural born Americans.




True on it's face.  We know that naturalized citizens are American citizens and cannot be President.




Againsheila said:


> PPS, it doesn't matter anyway because the powers that be decided it doesn't matter.




That would be the Conservative Justices on the SCOTUS.  Ever hear of the "Rule of 4"?  When a case is submitted to the Supreme Court the Justices vote to determine which cases will be heard.  There are 9 Justices and if 4 vote to hear the case it goes before the full court.  There are 4 Justices considered to be very Conservative (Roberts, Alitio. Scilia, and Thomas) - that means at least one of the "Conservative" Justices had to have voted against review of the dozens of cases submitted on appeal.


>>>>


----------



## Cal

Jessica Blume said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or even more likely pay the right people to create a REAL document with pencil whipped dates.  Of course the simple fact that care points out:
> 
> These crackpots come on SCREAMING that they waste the BC but then instantly decry it as a fake based on what?  A FEW INK SPOTCHES THAT RESEMBLE A SMILEY FACE.  I guess that we actually created the moon because there is a face in it.  And we went to mars in the ancient days and built the face there too.
> Here are 18 natural places that look like things:
> 18 Natural Formations that Look Man-Made | WebEcoist
> 
> Fact is that our brains are looking for patters to associate things with.  That has been a known element of science and the study of the mind for a century and what optical illutions are based on.  Ever seen the old woman that is a sideways duck?  I cant belive I am wasting my time on this but I am just flabbergasted that anyone can continue with this lunacy even after the documents were produced.
> 
> And then there is the REAL kicker:
> 
> IT DOES NOT MATTER WHERE HE WAS FUCKING BORN.  His mother is an American and therefore he IS an American.  PERIOD.  You cannot make someone a non American simply because you do not like the fact he was voted into office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was adopted by his step father, he went to Pakistan on an Indonesian passport AFTER the age of majority.  Indonesea doesn't accept duel citizenship.  Based on that alone, he gave up his American citizenship.
> 
> PS.  Not all American citizens are eligible to be president, only those that are natural born Americans.
> 
> PPS, it doesn't matter anyway because the powers that be decided it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesia may not accept dual citizenship, but that does not mean he gave up his right. The law protects minor children from giving away their rights to citizenship.
> 
> However, this does not change the fact he was born in Kenya, and that the birth certificate he produced is a forged document. If that document is completely digital, or if there is indeed a paper form, that remains to be seen.
> 
> To understand how it is possible to be born in Kenya and get a Hawaiian birth certificate, people need to understand the Child born out of state law.
> http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/hrscurrent/vol06_ch0321-0344/HRS0338/HRS_0338-0017_0008.HTM
> 
> All mom had to do was show I.D. that was valid for up to one year prior to the birth. There are four certificates, each with a different meaning and distinction, and people often do not know the difference. Those being a certificate of live birth, a certification of live birth, a certificate of Hawaiian birth, and a certificate of delayed birth.
> 
> If the long form is real, then where are the footprints normally taken at birth? Never mind that. What is really important is how the long form was obtained, and only a thorough look into the complete history (aka paper trail, because there IS one) of what documents were used to obtain other documents.
> 
> Barry Soetoro needs to go. Transparent my ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## JScott

Crazy people.


----------



## washamericom

if it didn't go through the house and senate, as impeachment and trial (he'll resign before that), the issue of his eligibility would have been resolved by the supreme court, the same court he stood before, and lectured so arrogantly, admonishing and lying about, how ironic.

 so there's you hope and changed... dashed


----------



## FA_Q2

Againsheila said:


> PS.  Not all American citizens are eligible to be president, only those that are natural born Americans.



And again, he was born to an American woman making him a natural born American.  Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Obamerican

FA_Q2 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS.  Not all American citizens are eligible to be president, only those that are natural born Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, he was born to an American woman making him a natural born American.  Why is that so hard to understand?
Click to expand...

Because they're idiots.


----------



## edthecynic

USArmyRetired said:


> This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and *will be exposed next week.* This is going to be horrible for the White House.


Let's see, it's been 2 weeks now, so who's the forger????????


----------



## JScott

Still crazy after all these years...........


----------



## FA_Q2

I notice that he has not returned to address this fact.


----------



## Sheldon

Classic


----------



## geauxtohell

Are we still a fixin'-too-expose that fraud the usurper?

Oh boy!


----------



## edthecynic

Yet another week passes and still the forger has not been revealed.
Is anyone other than USArmyRtearded surprised?????


----------



## Zona

edthecynic said:


> Yet another week passes and still the forger has not been revealed.
> Is anyone other than USArmyRtearded surprised?????


----------



## Zona

DaGoose said:


> Are you guys serious? USAR is right on!! This is BIG news!!! We need to keep this thread alive.
> 
> .



Is this guy serious or is he a troll?


----------



## Sheldon

... any minute now...


----------



## edthecynic

Yet another week passes without the great revelation.
No surprise there!


----------



## WorldWatcher

USArmyRetired said:


> The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.
> 
> Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate




OP Posted 5/21/2011

Today is 6/22/2011



So who did it?




>>>>


----------



## FA_Q2

USAR ran away and will not respond because he is an idiot who has been shown up yet again for beliving in insane crackpot ideas.  Sadly, this did not seem to be the case when I joined a year ago.  I blame body snatchers.  Unrelated and ironic is that NEXT WEEK I will have PROOF that the body snatchers are real and taking over the government one person at a time.  Beware and stay tuned for the truth to be revealed&#8230;


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


OP Posted 5/21/2011

Today is 7/10/2011



So who did it?




>>>>


----------



## HenryBHough

The important part of keeping the birth certificate issue alive is that each time it makes headlines three more liberals perish with strokes.

Not enough....but it's a start.....


----------



## geauxtohell

HenryBHough said:


> The important part of keeping the birth certificate issue alive is that each time it makes headlines three more liberals perish with strokes.
> 
> Not enough....but it's a start.....



No, we die of laughter.  

If you want to merry yourself to a conspiracy theory that is now only clung on to by the most extreme of bigots purely for the sake of antagonizing your political rivals, go for it.

I would suggest that you might be part of the problem though.


----------



## HenryBHough

geauxtohell said:


> I would suggest that you might be part of the problem though.





Oh, indeed I might.  Of you, however, there is not the slightest doubt.

Chalk it up to gullibility.....but don't be ashamed of it; you'll outgrow it.

Maybe.


----------



## geauxtohell

HenryBHough said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you might be part of the problem though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, indeed I might.  Of you, however, there is not the slightest doubt.
> 
> Chalk it up to gullibility.....but don't be ashamed of it; you'll outgrow it.
> 
> Maybe.
Click to expand...


Those of us who thought this "birth certificate issue" was bullshit from the starting gun are the gullable ones?

Okay, skippy.....


----------



## HenryBHough

geauxtohell said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you might be part of the problem though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, indeed I might.  Of you, however, there is not the slightest doubt.
> 
> Chalk it up to gullibility.....but don't be ashamed of it; you'll outgrow it.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those of us who thought this "birth certificate issue" was bullshit from the starting gun are the gullable ones?
> 
> Okay, skippy.....
Click to expand...


You _think_?  I mean, actually, you have a sort of thought process?  Does that mean you've lost your Democrat Party Comradeship Card?

Spell checker malfunctions can be as reflective of intelligence as teleprompter failure can be reflective of poor articulation.


----------



## geauxtohell

HenryBHough said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, indeed I might.  Of you, however, there is not the slightest doubt.
> 
> Chalk it up to gullibility.....but don't be ashamed of it; you'll outgrow it.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us who thought this "birth certificate issue" was bullshit from the starting gun are the gullable ones?
> 
> Okay, skippy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You _think_?  I mean, actually, you have a sort of thought process?  Does that mean you've lost your Democrat Party Comradeship Card?
> 
> Spell checker malfunctions can be as reflective of intelligence as teleprompter failure can be reflective of poor articulation.
Click to expand...


Oh Lord.  Did I just run into the Grammar Police?

Can I just pay my Grammar Ticket now and avoid an annoying appearance in Grammar Court?


----------



## geauxtohell

By the way....  Are we still a fixin' to expose this birth certificate forger?????


----------



## HenryBHough

geauxtohell said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us who thought this "birth certificate issue" was bullshit from the starting gun are the gullable ones?
> 
> Okay, skippy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You _think_?  I mean, actually, you have a sort of thought process?  Does that mean you've lost your Democrat Party Comradeship Card?
> 
> Spell checker malfunctions can be as reflective of intelligence as teleprompter failure can be reflective of poor articulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Lord.  Did I just run into the Grammar Police?
> 
> Can I just pay my Grammar Ticket now and avoid an annoying appearance in Grammar Court?
Click to expand...


How did I KNOW you'd fixate on the minor topic?


----------



## WorldWatcher

USArmyRetired said:


> The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week.





Anyone know what week this is?



>>>>


----------



## Salt Jones

USArmyRetired said:


> This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate
> 
> Please Listen
> YouTube - &#x202a;Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate - 5/20/11&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?



Is it Glen Rice?


----------



## Lakhota

> Is it Glen Rice?



That's a S-T-R-E-T-C-H...


----------



## FA_Q2

Thread has been dead for 2 months...  what are you doing bringing it back?

Although, it is a good time to ask the OP again, where the hell is this person that was supposed to be outed months ago??  I don't thing that he will give up on the quack theory though.


----------



## jillian

i think that was the point of the necromancer... that it's been 4 months and no "forger".

because the o/p is a wacko.....


----------



## JScott

This just in!!

The long awaited identity of the individual responsible for the forging of President Obama's birth certificate has finally outed himself. He claims to have been brought up in Mississippi and became a fairly successful singer in his day. The music industry wasnt his bag so he took up forging birth certificates for a living instead.


----------



## RealChange

FA_Q2 said:


> Seriously, go away.  You are giving the conservatives here a bad name and I am getting tired of this association.



I agree.  If you've got some legitimate evidence than fine but this is ridiculous.


----------



## edthecynic

USArmyRetired said:


> This is fixing to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week. This is going to be horrible for the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate
> 
> Please Listen
> YouTube - &#x202a;Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate - 5/20/11&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at this. Smiley Face found in Hawaii Registrars Alvin Onaka's signature.
> 'The Obama code': Hidden messages in birth doc?


Birfers can finally rest easy, the "forger" has been found!

The "forger" was a Xerox WorkCentre 7655.

https://rcradioblog.wordpress.com/2...e-cold-case-posse-investigation-coffinpart-i/

Anti-Birthers and it seemed every legal authority accepted the  obvious that the PDF was not a forgery it was just an image of a  document that Hawaii has said they produced. Then in late 2011 Arizona  Sheriff Joe Arpaio announced that he was going activate his Case Posse  to look at the authenticity of the LFBC. This was after a number of  members of the Surprise, AZ Tea Party beseeched Arpaio to do something  after Conspiracy Nut Extraordinaire Jerome Corsi had spoken at one of  their meetings.
 The history of the CCP investigation is well documented on my CCP Timeline. The CCP drug out the discredited1  analyses of folks like Mara Zebest and Doug Vogt. They also apparently  performed some new testing to try to eliminate various scanning software  as the source of the PDF. The report that the CCP released is very  short on detail and long on conclusion that scanning software using  compression could not be the source of the WH LFBC PDF.
 By 2012 Anti-Birthers like me, NBC (owner of the Native and Natural Born Citizenship Explored blog), and several regular commenters there and at Kevin Davidson&#8217;s Obama Conspiracy Theories  blog began speculating on what compression algorithm would do what the  Birther &#8220;experts&#8221; like Garrett Papit claimed was not possible: to  produce a scan with one 8 bit color layer and multiple 1 bit monochrome  layers and to separate a scan into a PDF with layers similar tot he LFBC  PDF.
 The CCP and their &#8220;experts&#8221; said it just couldn&#8217;t be done. Here is what Karl Denninger said at Frank Arduini&#8217;s SCIBD page last year:The validation of your theory should be simple. All you  need to do is take an authentic official birth certificate, scan it, run  it through your choice of software and produce a file that contains the  same set of elements (within a reasonable level of variation) and which  makes the same decisions you claim the computer made here. That&#8217;s all.  (PS: This has been tried&#8230; and failed. Good luck.)​snip/

The discussion of compression algorithms continued on several blogs  and eventually focused on one particular algorithm: Mixer Raster Content  or MRC compression. The reason for the focus on MRC compression was  that it seemed to do some of the things seen in the LFBC PDF. It was  designed to handle documents that contained a mixture of images, shapes  and text and compress these to very small PDF files.
 Kevin Vicklund found Xerox patents on MRC compression, He commented on these at Obama Conspiracy Theories and linked one of the Xerox MRC compression patents.
 NBC then found a file posted on the Internet that showed the creator  was a Xerox WorkCentre and consisted of the layers as predicted by the  MRC patents. The stage was now set for some testing.
 NBC then made an important discovery. He found that the Obama 2011 income tax returns  posted on the WhiteHouse.gov website in PDF format showed the creator  was a Xerox WorkCentre 7655. This meant that at least one Xerox  WorkCentre was installed at the Executive Office of the President and  that there were likely more.
 Now it was time to do some testing. NBC was fortunate enough to have  access to a Xerox WorkCentre 7655. He printed a color copy of the LFBC  and scanned it to email on the WorkCentre. His results were remarkable.  He saw a PDF file very similar to the WH LFBC PDF with one 8 bit JPG  layer and multiple 1 bit monochrome layers. The signature stamp and date  stamp were separated into their own layers too. Karl Denninger&#8217;s  challenge had been met without even using an original birth certificate  but instead using a lower quality print out of the WH LFBC image.

As luck would have it I happened to obtain access to a Xerox  WokCentre 7535 shortly after NBC ran his tests. I was able to duplicate  his results by scanning a color printed copy of the LFBC. I wrote  several articles on the results that are linked above.
 Now we had shown that most of the anomalies in the WH LFBC PDF could  be explained using even rudimentary tests. The layers, the movable date  stamp and signature stamp, the separation of the green background and  form in a JPG layer, the white &#8220;holes&#8221;, the sepration of most of the  text in another layer, all were demonstrated.
 One anomaly that remained was the white halos. We couldn&#8217;t use a  print out of the WH LFBC since it already had the halos. That will be  addressed in Part II&#8230;..


https://rcradioblog.wordpress.com/2...-cold-case-posse-investigation-coffinpart-ii/


Driving the final nail into the Cold Case Posse ?investigation? coffin?Part III | RC Radio Blog


Blogger shows Obama birth certificate artifacts caused by Xerox machine: no joy in Birtherville | Obama Conspiracy TheoriesObama Conspiracy Theories


One of the curious artifacts in the White House PDF version of the birth  certificate is the way the certificate number is divided into different  layers. Here&#8217;s the certificate number as it appears in the White House  PDF:







Examination of the layers in the White House PDF file reveals that the  number is split into two parts, and stored in two separate layers of the  file. Doesn&#8217;t that almost make you think that there is something fishy,  that the certificate number was manually assembled from parts? Birthers  think that it proves the whole document is a forgery, but it turns out  that when a paper birth certificate is scanned with a Xerox WorkCentre  7535, we see the very same thing! Below are the certificate numbers as  they appear in separate PDF layers, the White House PDF on the left and  Reality Check&#8217;s scan to PDF from a Xerox machine on the right:








Isn&#8217;t that remarkable? What are the chances that a forger would divide  the number in exactly the same way and put the parts in exactly the same  layers that an office machine automatically does? Pretty darned small, I  think.


----------

